# how far i can trust consultancies for jobs ?



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks for your intend to help me, I'm Nandhu, currently based at Dubai. I came here in search of a job. As i was advised, I've registered online in most of the sites, gave an ad in gulf news and mailed my CV to most of the companies i know, its been more than 30 days, still i haven't received a single call from any one. My qualification is engineering with MBA with 1 year exp. Is this the correct way of fetching a job here ? Is it okay to rely on consultancies ? Till now I haven't contacted any consultancies in person, is it okay meet them personally to discuss my issue ? I heard most of the consultancies are fraud and making money out of us is their first priority without any return. Please share your opinions on this, and if some consultancies are really reliable, name a few so that i can contact them personally. 

Thank you for opinions...


----------



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

I thinkyou should try to meet some HR company

I don t really trust this kind of site and with your background you should find a good job

good luck


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

I am facing exactly the same issue..... no matter how many CV I have sent, I didn't get a single call.

I am having telecoms experience for more than 5 years


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

nikoslive said:


> I am facing exactly the same issue..... no matter how many CV I have sent, I didn't get a single call.
> 
> I am having telecoms experience for more than 5 years


Just because you send your cv out to 100's of companies doesn't mean you will get a call. Try focusing on looking for live vacancies and apply, use LinkedIn to network with industry professionals within your sector, if you do use a recruitment agency then find a specialist in your sector (and don't pay a penny).


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

HarryK said:


> Just because you send your cv out to 100's of companies doesn't mean you will get a call. Try focusing on looking for live vacancies and apply, use LinkedIn to network with industry professionals within your sector, if you do use a recruitment agency then find a specialist in your sector (and don't pay a penny).


This, and as someone here has mentioned in the past, make sure you customise your CV for the job role and dont just send a generic one every time.


----------



## VEROVERO (Apr 4, 2012)

nandhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your intend to help me, I'm Nandhu, currently based at Dubai. I came here in search of a job. As i was advised, I've registered online in most of the sites, gave an ad in gulf news and mailed my CV to most of the companies i know, its been more than 30 days, still i haven't received a single call from any one. My qualification is engineering with MBA with 1 year exp. Is this the correct way of fetching a job here ? Is it okay to rely on consultancies ? Till now I haven't contacted any consultancies in person, is it okay meet them personally to discuss my issue ? I heard most of the consultancies are fraud and making money out of us is their first priority without any return. Please share your opinions on this, and if some consultancies are really reliable, name a few so that i can contact them personally.
> 
> Thank you for opinions...


Hi Nandlu,

I wouldn't trust any consultancies, to many fraud . I have noticed that the best way in UAE to get a job is connexions...so work on your connexions, meet people ( Internations, Expats groups...) go to cultural events, meet business groups ( I know french business group by exemple, there is also german , canadian business council....)
Best of luck


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Certainly do not trust any consultancy who expects candidates to pay for their services. The reputable consultancies (of which there are many) make their money from placement fees paid by their clients. 

As HarryK has suggested, focus on consultancies who specialise in your industry, look on their website to see if they have any active roles which are suitable for you, and call them/meet them face-to-face. Their generic mailboxes are absolutely swamped with people sending their CV and expecting the job offers to come flooding in. It's your responsibility to make sure you stand out.


----------



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all your opinions. I'l do my best on your suggestions


----------

